# problème avec l'application aperçu



## jcmisson01 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Voila, en fait j'ai un sérieux problème avec l'application aperçu. chaque fois que j'essaye d'ouvrir un fichier avec, il beugle se referme et une fenêtre s'ouvre en me disant qu'il a fermé de manière imprévue. Je lui demande alors de relancer l'application et la il marche correctement pour Un fichier. Ce qui est très étrange aussi est que cela ne se produit que sur une seule des session de mon mac.
Si vous avez des solutions est sont les bien venue car cela commence à m'irriter très sérieusement.
en vous remerciant d'avance,

jcmisson


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Déplace sur le bureau les fichiers qui commencent par _com.apple.Preview_ et qui finissent par ._plist_ (dans ta petite maison / Bbliothèque / Préférences).
Sur ma machine, j'en ai 4.

Puis relance Aperçu.


----------



## jcmisson01 (28 Mai 2012)

j'ai essayé d'enlever ces fichiers (il y en avait 2 sur mon mac), mais cela n'a rien changé
Par contre j'ai vraiment eu du mal à trouver la bibliothèque de ma petite maison (est-ce normal?)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2012)

Je ne vois pas d'autres fichiers liés à Aperçu et qui pourraient poser pb.
Peut être un conflit de polices ? Avec Onyx, tu pourrais purger les caches des Polices (ou bien tu redémarres en mode sans échec, ça purge les caches, puis tu redémarres normalement).

Quant à la difficulté à trouver ton dossier Bibliothèque, c'est parce Lion le cache par défaut (il faut appuyer sur la touche alt et aller dans le menu Aller du Finder pour trouver le chemin en clair).


----------



## jcmisson01 (28 Mai 2012)

je n'ai pas onyx. par contre comment fais-tu pour redémarrer en mode sans échecs??
tripant pour la bibliothèque je savait pas du tout merci pour ce filon!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2012)

Mode sans échec.
Onyx.


----------



## jcmisson01 (28 Mai 2012)

j'ai testé les deux et ça marche 
par contre il faut le faire chaque fois le démarrage sans échec ou alors seulement quand on a un stress ac le mac?
merci beaucoup en tt cas (tu porte bien ton nom de vénérable sage)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2012)

Le démarrage en mode sans échec, tu ne le fais que si tu as un pb. Tu retiens juste la séquence de touches


----------



## jcmisson01 (28 Mai 2012)

alz merci beaucoup en tt cas ça m'est bien utile


----------



## morfar (31 Mai 2012)

Après une mise à jour signée Microsoft, Aperçu sest mis en grève :
Lors du lancement de lapplication, une fenêtre souvrait disant :

 APERÇU A QUITTÉ DE MANIÈRE IMPRÉVUE
Cliquez sur Relancer ... Bla...Bla...Bla

Je me suis dit que les camarades syndiqués de Mac Génération devaient avoir la solution, et j'ai été gratter chez eux; et j'en ai trouvé une.

Après avoir essayé les autres soultes qui ne marchaient pas, jai décidé daller fouiller dans la Bibliothèque selon les conseils de sly 54

&#8658;	Maison  Bibliothèque  tous les dossiers préférences
Mis sur le bureau de tous les dossiers intitulés
-	com.apple.syncedpreferences.plist
-	com.apple.Preview.plist
-	com.apple.Preview.LSSharedFileList.plist
-	com.apple.Preview.SandboxedPersistentURLs.LSSharedFileList


&#8658;	Redémarrage
&#8658;	 Appel de Aperçu

Et tout va bien

Et je crois bien me souvenir que les dossiers sur le bureau, il faut maintenant que je les colle à la poubelle.

Merci, et à +


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2012)

morfar a dit:


> Et je crois bien me souvenir que les dossiers sur le bureau, il faut maintenant que je les colle à la poubelle.


Tu peux effectivement mettre les fichiers à la poubelle.
Au pire, tu perds tes signets (si tu en avais).


----------



## le-colombien (22 Juin 2012)

c'est tout les fichiers "com.apple. [...] .plist" ou seulement ceux avec "preview" dedans?

Parceque j'en ai pas mal des fichiers comme ça mais aucun de "preview" et pourtant j'ai le même problème ^^...

A savoir que j'ai éssayé le démarrage sans échec et ça ne change rien du tout :/...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2012)

le-colombien a dit:


> c'est tout les fichiers "com.apple. [...] .plist" ou seulement ceux avec "preview" dedans?


Que les fichiers avec "preview".
Autrement tu vas mettre à la corbeille tous les fichiers préférences de toutes les applications Apple !! 

Cherches tu dans la bonne bibliothèque, celle de ton compte (çad celle de ta petite maison) ?


----------



## le-colombien (22 Juin 2012)

Ben... Le seul et unique dossier "bibliothéque" que je trouve c'est dans le disque dur "macintosch HD" là... J'ai cherché dans ma petite maison je n'ai que "bureau", "document" , "images", "vidéos"  etc... mais rien au nom de "bibliothéque".

Je suis sous  OSX 10.7.3 ... jsais pas si ça change quoi que ce soit :/ mais en attendant j'ai même fait une petite recherche dans le finder et rien trouver. Pourtant j'ai les mêmes symptômes et avec une session qui marche et l'autre pas.


EDIT: 

bah j'ai chécké et en apparement ce serait lié au dossier d'image que j'ouvrait... jsais pas pourquoi celui là devait être corrompu parceque tout les autres dossiers d'images marchent bien... fin c'est bizarre mais bon ^^'


----------



## Sly54 (22 Juin 2012)

le-colombien a dit:


> Ben... Le seul et unique dossier "bibliothéque" que je trouve c'est dans le disque dur "macintosch HD" là... J'ai cherché dans ma petite maison je n'ai que "bureau", "document" , "images", "vidéos"  etc... mais rien au nom de "bibliothéque".


Dans ta session, dans le Finder, tu maintiens la touche alt tout en allant dans le menu _Aller_ et tu vois apparaître _aller à ma/ta Bibliothèque_


----------



## le-colombien (23 Juin 2012)

Ah ok, super merci ^^ c'est dingue qu'ils le cachent autant...


Bon, en fait le problème persiste... J'ai beau retirer tout les fichiers "com.apple.preview.[...].plist" ça ne change rien... En fait je devrait être plus précis: le problème ne se déclare que quand "j'édite" une image... En fait je rogne des images d'un dossiers pour refaire des images précises de tel ou tel élément. A chaque fois aperçu me demande si je désire "dévérouiller" le fichier ou le "dupliquer" , je duplique car ça m'arrange de garder l'original. Et c'est soit à la duplication que a foire et que aperçu quitte inopinément soit à l'enregistrement du fichier dupliquer (qui ne s'enregistre donc pas bien sûre) . Comme je ne fait que ça je ne sais pas si en employant "normalement" le logiciel en faisant juste défiler les images ça poserait probléme :/...

Je ne sais pas si tout ces détails vous éclaire :/


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juin 2012)

le-colombien a dit:


> Ah ok, super merci ^^.  ça devrait aller maintenant mais c'est dingue qu'ils le cachent autant...


"Ils" cachent ce dossier pour éviter que les débutant n'aillent mettre leurs petits doigts dedans et fassent des bêtises

C'est discutable mais pas sot


----------



## le-colombien (24 Juin 2012)

Bon, en fait le problème persiste... J'ai beau retirer tout les fichiers "com.apple.preview.[...].plist" ça ne change rien... En fait je devrait être plus précis: le problème ne se déclare que quand "j'édite" une image... En fait je rogne des images d'un dossiers pour refaire des images précises de tel ou tel élément. A chaque fois aperçu me demande si je désire "dévérouiller" le fichier ou le "dupliquer" , je duplique car ça m'arrange de garder l'original. Et c'est soit à la duplication que a foire et que aperçu quitte inopinément soit à l'enregistrement du fichier dupliquer (qui ne s'enregistre donc pas bien sûre) . Comme je ne fait que ça je ne sais pas si en employant "normalement" le logiciel en faisant juste défiler les images ça poserait probléme :/...

Je ne sais pas si tout ces détails vous éclaire :/


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2012)

Peut être que tu pourrais essayer d'utiliser un autre logiciel pour retravailler tes images ? (Graphic Converter, ou autre).
Mais tu peux également faire un essai dans une autre session, voir si tu as le même problème ?


----------



## le-colombien (24 Juin 2012)

J'ai déjà éssayé et ça marche bien sur une autre session mais bon... tout mes dossiers sont dans l'autre et c'est juste pour rogner des trucs carré, pour pas se prendre la tête aperçu c'est parfait , pas de temps de chargement ni rien (comparer à gimp --'). M'enfin si il y'a pas de solutions tant pis. Y'a pas moyen de supprimer puis re télécharger?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juin 2012)

Le pb étant limité à ta session, il doit y avoir une solution; le tout est de la trouver 
Peut être un pb de conflit de polices (regarder avec le Livre des Polices s'il y a des polices endommagées).


----------

